# Goats with Gamebird Feed



## Getaway Gal (Aug 30, 2009)

I know that goats cannot have chicken food...what about the gamebird food that we give our two chinesse geese?  We were planning to keep them together during the day.  
Thanks.
Jennifer


----------



## trestlecreek (Aug 30, 2009)

If you can, show me or list the tag(ingredients).


----------



## helmstead (Aug 30, 2009)

I would tend to say no.  Gamebird feed is usually very high protein (over 20%) and contains a lot of corn.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 31, 2009)

If it's not labelled for goats, consider it poisonous to goats.  If it's not labelled for chickens, consider it poisonous to chickens..  So on, so forth, for all species..

Even if it's not poisonous, pretend that it is, and you'll never have to be the one biting your fingernails on the other end of a "Help!  My goat ate chicken feed!" thread..


----------



## crazygoatlady (Aug 31, 2009)

are you free feeding the birds?  Goats will chow it down quicker that you think--I lost 2 registered bucks when I first got goats, they popped off the lid of the  feeding tub and lost them to bloat-no one around here knew anything about goats  and I didn't have internet then.    Personally I would not chance it,  I would keep the birds separate from the goats.   geese also like water and may contaminate the water.


----------

